# Body modification...(NSFW)



## soliloquy (Nov 24, 2010)

taken from another forum:

Who wants one?

Theory


Practice
Gruesome Eye Tattoo Footage - Video - TooShocking.com - Viral Media Since 1999. Shocking Videos, Humor and more!


And BM in general (stuff like chopped off penis not included)















*Eye Implant*







*Scar Tattoo and Branding*











*Implants*














*Ear Modification*
















*Pretty handy, huh?*












*Sharpened Teeth*











*Body Corset*












*Split Tongue*
















*And a light yet normal one* (does not really count if it's mainstream )


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 24, 2010)

That scar branding one made me want to throw up.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2010)

The eyeglasses thing is pretty stupid.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Nov 24, 2010)

The first pic of the guy with the implants is pretty damn retarded, granted I do have tattoos and I do have my ears gauged but that guy has just taken it too far, also the tattooed eyeballs are kinda freaking me out.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 24, 2010)

the scaring thing goes way out of hand:










the implants:










ears:


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 24, 2010)

Just think how cool they're going to look in 20+ years.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 24, 2010)

Guitarmiester said:


> Just think how cool they're going to look in 20+ years.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing says healthy childhood and relationships like mutilating your body.


----------



## Origin (Nov 24, 2010)

With all due respect, I think about 95% of these things are just fucking stupid.

Honestly.. could be some serious problems down the road.

Not to mention outer things really don't say much about who you ACTUALLY are.


----------



## Survival101 (Nov 25, 2010)

Seeing things like this always makes me think of a story I heard in cultural anthropology. 
An anthropologist was with some "exotic" South American tribe, writing an ethnography. On a particular day, there was this big ceremony coming up and the chief of the tribe was looking at a magazine from the US. He suddenly starts laughing uncontrollably when he sees an ad with a woman who has her ears pierced. The anthropologist asks him why it's so funny and points out the fact that he has a feather sticking through his nose. The chief's reply was something along the lines of "This? This is for ceremonial and religious purposes; this is beautiful. I didn't know white people senselessly mutilated themselves." 

Just a thought. Not saying I'm against all body modifications, but jesus christ, take it down a notch, people.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't stand most body mods, ear and bellybutton (For girls) piercings are as far as I think is reasonable, along with tattoos.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2010)

I never really understood why people care so much about what others do to their bodies. It's like caring about someone else's bowel movements. 

Honestly, I find this to be MANY times more disgusting than anything in the OP:

Awful and expensive fake tan:





Botox (Botulinum poison in your fucking head.):





Throw in the rest of the trendy "procedures".


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with Max.

The way I see it, you only get one body, and whatever you do to enhance what you see in the mirror is fair game. It may look stupid to others but if it boosts your self image then who else matters?

I believe in total self expression be it through clothes, music, physical attributes, whatever. Of course personal safety comes first but if it's not causing serious harm and you're not doing it just to follow other people, why not?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 25, 2010)

Branding is fucked.

As much as anything, the shit disappears after a while  The missus' tattoo artist had a couple of them that were a year or so old and they looked fucking horrific.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 25, 2010)

Also in agreement with Max.

Those eyeglasses were pretty cool 
Seen most of these years back...but I can think of one category that you've missed....


----------



## Krankguitarist (Nov 25, 2010)

There is a certain element of revulsion...peppered with a little vicarious "oh my god fucking ow"...that's a little difficult to ignore.

People wanna do this kinda stuff to themselves, fair doos. I just...ugh. Some of it just makes my stomach all queasy.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 25, 2010)

I really do not like excessive body-modding. A piercing is okay, if it adds SOMETHING GOOD to the looks of the person. Eyebrows, nose, lip, navel, ear, all fine by me. Vulgar amounts of piercings, tongue-mods, implants (minus intimates), scarification and eye-tats are just making me shudder.

Planning on getting a penta-star tat on my shoulder when I hit the age of 18.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 25, 2010)

That eyebrow removal is the stupidest thing I've ever seen, and I'm a member of IAM:BME. I love body modification, but what the fuck is that shit? I know a few people with eyebrow tattoos, but that... I don't even... FUCK.

I have 10 piercings, all larger than normal sizes (five of them were pierced larger than normal). I have four tattoos, including the dumbass UV tattoo across my knuckles. I've posted my modifications on this board before, and future things I would like to get. Not going to post them again because this is the only body modification thread I've seen where it seems to be just a bunch of bashing.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude wtf.. WHAT IS THE POINT OF THE EYEBROW REMOVAL?


----------



## Joeywilson (Nov 25, 2010)

The eyeball tatooing looks so dumb.

After looking at this stuff I feel like lame, all i've got is my septum and my lobes are at 11/16's. I wish I was cool


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 25, 2010)

Amg eyeball tattoo = awesome. 

The glasses thing was pretty nifty as well. Never get that like bull ring under the hand or scar type of stuff though. and oh man the surface piercing ribbon thingy and the split tongue are just sexy


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 25, 2010)

I plan on splitting my tongue. Is it sexy when a guy does it?

EDIT: The guy in the first two pictures (Josh) was a super nice guy. I've never met him person, but know of him through friends. Unfortunately, he was murdered in April over something that will not be discussed on this board.

The first guy with the sharpened teeth, Erik Sprague (aka The Lizard Man), is one crazy sumbitch. He's such an awesome dude. He can be seen at a lot of conventions and does some sideshow acts. If you ever get the chance to meet him, do it.


----------



## Explorer (Nov 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never really understood why people care so much about what others do to their bodies. It's like caring about someone else's bowel movements.
> 
> Honestly, I find this to be MANY times more disgusting than anything in the OP: Awful and expensive fake tan, botox (Botulinum poison in your fucking head).
> 
> Throw in the rest of the trendy "procedures".



Who says that I don't find those examples to be indicative of problems as well? I don't limit it to one or the other. 

And it's not that I care deeply about what they do to their bodies. It's just noticing a behavior, in the same way any of us would notice if someone decided to forgo baths or washing their hair. 

Most folks don't go on the hunt for other's bowel movements, and those movements are generally not put on display by their creators/owners like the other items under discussion, so that comparison might not be justified. The bathrooms which I use are generally private, and allow one to close a door. If someone were to smear their bowel movement on their skin like a fake tan, or on their head and face so it was visible like multiple piercings, I might be able to see the comparison... but I wouldn't want to. 

Hopefully you agree with me regarding this basic difference. *laugh*


----------

